# Mobile phones. Very useful (not a joke)



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Some things you never knew your mobile could do.

There are a few things that can be done in times of grave emergencies.
Your mobile phone can actually be a life saver or an emergency tool for survival.
Check out the things that you can do with it:

NO1. * The Emergency Number worldwide for **Mobile** is 112 .* If you find yourself out of coverage area of your mobile network and there is an emergency, dial 112 and the mobile will search any existing network to establish the emergency number for you, and interestingly this number 112 can be dialed even if the keypad is locked. **Try it out.**

NO2. * Subject: Have you locked your keys in the car?
Does you car have remote keys?* This may come in handy someday. Good reason to own a cell phone: If you lock your keys in the car and the spare keys are at home, call someone at home on their cell phone from your cell phone. Hold your cell phone about a foot from your car door and have the person at your home press the unlock button, holding it near the mobile phone on their end. Your car will unlock. Saves someone from having to drive your keys to you. Distance is no object. You could be hundreds of miles away, and if you can reach someone who has the other "remote" for your car, you can unlock the doors (or the boot). Editor's Note: *It works fine! We tried it out and it unlocked our car over a cell phone!"*

NO3. Subject: Hidden Battery power
Imagine your cell battery is very low, you are expecting an important call and you don't have a charger. Nokia instrument comes with a reserve battery. To activate, press the keys *3370# Your cell will restart with this reserve and the instrument will show a 50% increase in battery. This reserve will get charged when you charge your cell next time.

NO4. How to disable a STOLEN mobile phone?
To check your Mobile phone's serial number, key in the following digits on your phone: * # 0 6 # A 15 digit code will appear on the screen. This number is unique to your handset. Write it down and keep it somewhere safe. When your phone get stolen, you can phone your service provider and give them this code. They will then be able to block your handset so even if the thief changes the SIM card, your phone will be totally useless. You probably won't get your phone back, but at least you know that whoever stole it can't use/sell it either. If everybody does this, there would be no point in people stealing mobile phones.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

No.5

Want to check that your remote controls (or reversing camera) are emitting infra red?

With a camera phone you can. Pretend you are taking a picture of the end of the remote (you have to be quite close) and press a button on the remote. You can now see the infra red emitters, er, emitting  

Regards
Bryan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting, Babs. Thanks.

Not sure about no. 2 though. How does this work? The frequencies that mobile phones and car remotes use are very different. The others are good, though.

Gerald


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

How brilliant is that! 8) 
its amazing what comes out of Glossop! :wink:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Mobile phones. Very useful (not a joke) - but myth*

Does everyone believe everything they see on the web! 

NO1. * The Emergency Number worldwide for **Mobile** is 112 .* 
True

NO2. * Subject: Have you locked your keys in the car?
False. 99.9 (MAYBE!) of cars use radio waves, some older use infra red. DIfferent ends of the radio/electomagntic spectrum as voice! Even if the car did unlock with audio (it doesn't) - to make it unique (so eveeryones car didn't open) - the audio would need to be pedantically high quality - and that would not work oiver the high compression mobile network

NO3. Subject: Hidden Battery power
False
This changes the phone configuration which can lessen voice quality (changes codec (coding/decoding) configuration - some configs need more CPU=more power; some less=less power. Battery life is prediction so all it does is say it will last longer as codec will use less CPU).

NO4. How to disable a STOLEN mobile phone?
False
This is your IMEI number, should be with your manual/ID with phone anyway.
So - it is true this is the number you need to disable handsets, but, last time I checked (2+ years ago) most networks didn't block. It could, say, be blocked on Orange but Vodafone would not - there is no central database that all networks use.

So please - don't believe all web emails - else you'll all send cash to me on my Nigeria account!


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

No, 5 is true tho' :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Drummer said:


> How brilliant is that! 8)
> its amazing what comes out of Glossop! :wink:


You've been looking at my avatar then have you :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I am sure you can reset the IMEI number anyway so not much point in getting it blocked. 

I ssem to remeber being able to do it when i had a nokia phone.


----------

